

Happy Birthday Igor Sysoev, Nginx author (fact discovered in source) - sixtofour
http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?2,215940
Someone reading nginx source deduced his birthday, which he has acknowledged.
======
sixtofour
"Nginx now hosts nearly 7.67% (35.5M) of all domains worldwide."

[http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2011/08/05/august-2011-web...](http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2011/08/05/august-2011-web-
server-survey-3.html)

------
sixtofour
Someone reading nginx source deduced his birthday, which he has acknowledged.

